# Cat poo disposal



## MiniNini (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi everyone!
I have a very interesting question to ask! 

We have two cats right now, and I dispose of their poo and pee by putting it in a doggy bag and then putting this in our black bin. The problem is that our bin has started smelling quite badly and is attracting flies, which isn't great as the bin is stored next to our front door (which is also the sunny side of the house, making things even worse!). So not great for when we get visitors!

I am now wondering what we can do to stop having a smelly and fly infested bin? 
I was thinking of maybe storing the bags in a separate small bin in our garden and empty it on bin day, but that might just relocate the problem to the back of our house. Plus what type of bin would be good enough to sit outside and be airtight? 

Or are there ways you can compost your cat poo and pee? But then what about the litter? Does anyone here use a composter or has created their own? 

Or do you use something else entirely that works to eliminate the smells? 

I am very interested to hear your solutions! Thanks!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Here the poo goes straight into the loo. As we use Cat’s Best Öko Plus litter so do the urine balls- depending on size I might break them up before flushing them.


----------



## MiniNini (Oct 11, 2017)

ChaosCat said:


> Here the poo goes straight into the loo. As we use Cat's Best Öko Plus litter so do the urine balls- depending on size I might break them up before flushing them.


I don't flush the poo because the toxoplasma gondii parasite apparently can't be treated at a sewage plant, so the advice has been not to flush cat feces down the loo. 
It would make life easier, but I'm not sure it's something I feel comfortable doing...


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I use Almo Nature and have been flushing the litter box deposits for a few weeks now, no problem. 
Before that (we live in a flat), I needed to take it out in the rubbish after scooping.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I use a Litter Locker

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/...GKzBfXzLbY3XYeA1zyZCDD6uSsmtY4nxoCGL8QAvD_BwE

We have one next to each litter tray, Joey has one upstairs and one downstairs. I get through about a bag a week and a refill is 4-5 bags so each refill lasts about a month. So we take the inner bag out to the bin once a week or so, from each locker.

I'm sure adult cats with 100% regular bowel motions the bags last longer, too. Joey is loose from time to time so I do bin a fair amount of unused litter just to avoid breaking up the looser motions.

It's brilliant, it really is. Can't smell anything in the house with the poo stored within it and the lid down, and when you take the bags out they keep the smell in, too.

I also don't flush - our pipes are somewhat prone to blockage as it is so I don't want to tempt fate.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MiniNini 
Never heard that but if it is a concern, can you get your cat tested to see if they are a carrier?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I just have a normal bin next to the litter tray. I use a new bag each time I clean out the litter tray and tie a tight knot in the top of the bag. I've not noticed it smelling (however I don't have visitors). Then once a week I put all the little bags into a big black sack with my other rubbish and out to the bin men! (I don't have wheelie bins )


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I must be a dirty so and so 

I’m rather obsessed with my dislike of plastic bags of any sorts so don’t use them, I literally throw the litter ( recycled paper ) poop and wee all in my kitchen black bin bags along with my other rubbish and out into my wheelie bin every two days. I recycle everything and have a compost heap, however I know the compost heap will not break down the cat poop enough to kill the diseases! 

If my bins smell, it smells just hope for a good puff of freash air


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MiniNini said:


> I don't flush the poo because the toxoplasma gondii parasite apparently can't be treated at a sewage plant, so the advice has been not to flush cat feces down the loo.
> It would make life easier, but I'm not sure it's something I feel comfortable doing...


You may want to have a read of this old thread
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/views-on-flushing-biodegradable-litter.387789/#post-1063994657


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for linking that thread, @oliviarussian!
I had never heard about toxoplasmosis being a problem and it got me worried. Glad I can continue flushing.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

My water supplier advises not to put dog and cat poo down the lavatory because of the risk of Toxoplasmosis gondii. But when Jesthar explained in her 2014 post that the risk is small and can come from other sources anyway, I continued to flush the poo deposits. 

I see no other way tbh, because putting it in the bin, even double or triple wrapped in plastic, made my bin smell disgusting, especially in summer. I have a litter locker indoors for the wet stuff, but when I added cat poo to it, the smell from it permeated around the house! Euggh! :Yuck


----------



## MiniNini (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm not sure I want to risk clogging the only toilet in our house though. It's not a new house, so I am not sure how well the pipes would hold up flushing down cat poo and pee (and flushable litter). A litter locker might be a solution, if I can find some space for it. We have a pathetic amount of floor space in this house it seems... Unless it can go on top of a litter box, hmm...


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

MiniNini said:


> I'm not sure I want to risk clogging the only toilet in our house though. It's not a new house, so I am not sure how well the pipes would hold up flushing down cat poo and pee (and flushable litter). A litter locker might be a solution, if I can find some space for it. We have a pathetic amount of floor space in this house it seems... Unless it can go on top of a litter box, hmm...


We have a new home too and we've already had issues three times with the pipes, especially related to the downstairs loo. There's clearly a gravity (or lack of!) issue with the angle of the pipes. We've only been in six months!


----------



## MiniNini (Oct 11, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> We have a new home too and we've already had issues three times with the pipes, especially related to the downstairs loo. There's clearly a gravity (or lack of!) issue with the angle of the pipes. We've only been in six months!


Oh, ours is _not _a new home, think it was built in the 70's (we moved in 1.5 years ago). So if a new build has issues, then I'm not sure how an older house would cope! Especially as we've already had a water leak from the bathroom as well, it's not something I think I want to risk. :O


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We flush the poop most of the time, sometimes if it’s been an “interesting” one I will put it in a poop bag and walk it the 90 seconds to the dog poop bin on the promenade. I do this if we’ve had to remove a fair bit of litter too. I appreciate not everyone is near a poop bin but might worth investigating?

**edited to add a house built in the 70s should be alright for toilet stuff. Ours is a 30s house and it’s fine. If a toilet can cope with human waste, surely it’s unlikely it can’t cope with cat poop?


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

I use a litter locker in summer. I have a small backyard and putting poop in the bin in winter is ok but in summer it stinks and have flies buzzing around. The litter locker is in my bathroom. If there isn't much litter stuck to poop I will flush it


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

MiniNini said:


> Oh, ours is _not _a new home, think it was built in the 70's (we moved in 1.5 years ago). So if a new build has issues, then I'm not sure how an older house would cope! Especially as we've already had a water leak from the bathroom as well, it's not something I think I want to risk. :O


My home was built in 1840 lol


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

MiniNini said:


> I'm not sure I want to risk clogging the only toilet in our house though. It's not a new house, so I am not sure how well the pipes would hold up flushing down cat poo and pee (and flushable litter). A litter locker might be a solution, if I can find some space for it. We have a pathetic amount of floor space in this house it seems... Unless it can go on top of a litter box, hmm...


Litter lockers are small and slim. I've got one in my bathroom


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

chillminx said:


> My water supplier advises not to put dog and cat poo down the lavatory because of the risk of Toxoplasmosis gondii. But when Jesthar explained in her 2014 post that the risk is small and can come from other sources anyway, I continued to flush the poo deposits.
> 
> I see no other way tbh, because putting it in the bin, even double or triple wrapped in plastic, made my bin smell disgusting, especially in summer. I have a litter locker indoors for the wet stuff, but when I added cat poo to it, the smell from it permeated around the house! Euggh! :Yuck


I would have thought flushing it would have been environmentally better than it going to landfill? Aside from Toxoplasmosis, all of the plastic poo bags are an environmental concern. I flush poop that doesn't have much litter stuck to it.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I pop Bronns into a biodegradable nappy bag and it goes straight into the outside bin, it doesn’t smell as unlike standard plastic poo bags, these bags don’t have micro pores. 

You can’t flush cat and dog waste here.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Flushing animal waste here will get you a wagging finger from the water company/ council and probably a fine. We bag it up in black bin bags then trot it down to the local dump where it goes into the household waste container.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

I used to flush both poo and wee down the toilet, with worlds best cat litter, but after a litter thread I started a while ago, where people said not to, I stopped and started to bag and bin them, which is what I mostly still do. I think it would be ok to flush the poop, so I may go back to doing that, not wee clumps though


----------

